# Futuristic looking buildings?



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

What are some buildings from around the world that you think has a futuristic design? 


Here is the Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas:


----------



## lawine (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't see what's supposed to be futuristic about the design of those buildings in the OP.

Personally, I've always been a fan of the ING House in Amsterdam:










Simply because it looks so different compared to anything else that the brain doesn't really associate it with pre-existing styles.


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

lawine said:


> I don't see what's supposed to be futuristic about the design of those buildings in the OP.


I just like all the LED Lights on it. It makes it look Cyberpunk. Here are some more future buildings:


----------



## lawine (Jul 24, 2006)

Well if led's on a building are futuristic, I guess there's the KPN building in Rotterdam. 










Pretty cool when animated at night:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qcia4Ae7Jas


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

In Mexico, not super futuristic, but somehow different to their age

1964 Antropology Museum











Soumaya Museum 














Telcel Theatre 


















Tori Tori Restaurant












Virreyes Tower










Underground Mall


















The "Washing Machine"












Reforma 412











Brick Hotel 










Paseo Interlomas Mall











Coyoacan Executive Campus










Selecto Chedraui Supermarket Santa Fè, Mexico City




















Paradox Towers when finished











Other Santa Fè Towers











Liverpool Insurgentes










Reforma Tower










Residencial del Bosque 










1958 Felix Candela, Restaurant Los Manantiales










1990 La casa en el Aire by Agustín Hernández

















1975 Agustín Hernández Studio


























Shark House by Senosiain



























Selecto Chedraui Supermarket in Puebla, Mexico












Monterrey Stadium, Mexico
















ç


Habita Hotel Monterrey












But the most futuristic for me is the Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias in Spain by Calatrava


----------



## PJH2015 (Jan 15, 2015)

Civil Justice Centre, Manchester UK



A pretty brave design for a public courts building by Denton Corker Marshall


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

LAX air traffic control tower has a nice retro futuristic look:
http://www.iflylax.com/images/theme.jpg


----------



## christhewriter01 (Apr 11, 2016)

Awesome! 
I just saw the picture and I knew it was Vegas haha.. :nuts:


----------



## christhewriter01 (Apr 11, 2016)

RandomDude01 said:


> LAX air traffic control tower has a nice retro futuristic look:


so true! and the stratosphere at vegas


----------



## somepoppa (Apr 19, 2016)

youknow sl sl chuantu.biz sl t3 sl 17 sl 1461116448x3738746535.jpg

btw, how to define futuristic and postmodern? ( think the same thing)


----------



## Aswe1890 (Nov 12, 2016)

Metropol Parasol, aka "The Mushrooms". Sevilla, Andalusia.


----------

